# Good ratteries in NY/MA?



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

If this is in the wrong forum I'm sorry in advance!

I've been looking around for a reputable rattery (or even adoption) close to me (I travel often between NY and MA) but so far all of my leads have been out of breeding scene for a while -- or outdated entirely. Color and markings don't matter, so long as they are healthy and bred for temperament. I've only ever had feeder rats and while they are great I'm sure there is a big difference personality wise! I am a sucker for dumbos and agouti coloring but like I said, health an personality are a priority. 

Thank you in advance for anyone who can point me in the right direction.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you able to go to PA? That's where most of the breeders are going to be at in your area.

If so, Ember of Passion is a pretty good option. I haven't ever talked with her through email so can't say how nice she actually is. I'm a bit iffy But not too much.

http://emberofpassionrattery.webs.com/

Sweet Whispers is Also recommended by some. Personally, I'm a bit iffy on her. Though I know many on here have gotten rats from her so I won't object to it. I'm just a bit iffy on her, not enough to make not recommend her though.

Other then that, can't find much. How far out of those areas can you go?

For rescues, Mainly rat rescue from what I know has fosters homes in New york. http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=18 They're considered one of the best rescues up there from what I know.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sweet Whispers is amazing, but I am unsure of how far you are willing to travel.

I am working hard to update our breeder sticky with active breeders and rescues for people to find ones closest to them.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies! I saw Ember on my phone, my apologies I thought it was outdated. I will have to check out Sweet Whispers - I travel so traveling isn't an issue for me! Thanks again


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Going to give this a bump: talked to Ashten from STWR and she is fabulous but she wants me to adopt a pair - five rats would be much too much for me to handle. She is so quite the drive. Does anyone else have any favorites?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well How far can you travel?

I personally Love Sweet Genes, but she's over in Chicago. I haven't adopted from her but I've talked to her through email and she is extremely nice. BV Rattery (it's better not for me to not attempt to spell it correctly, goggling BV rattery gets you the same results either way) is one of the best in the country by some, I haven't talked to her but she has a lot of good ethics, plus she has satins. She's in Michigan though. There's Moonlit waters in Illinois, So Licky in Kansas City (Though she's had a ton of people on her wait list so I"m not sure if she's taking in more people yet).

Can't think of any in your area though. I mean, what's your range that you can go?


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Those are a little far for me - I travel the east coast from time to time but most of my traveling is between MA and NY. I Could feasibly do NH or RI as well as both of Those are extremely close to my house in MA


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You may have a problem finding a responsible and ethical breeder that is willing to adopt a single rat out to someone that hasn't adopted from them before. They really have no way to tell whether or not someone is telling the truth or know more about all of the circumstances. I do wish you luck, though, and I'll be getting to the breeder sticky ASAP!


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

I completely understand her reservation! If I was in the same boat I would be reluctant to part with only one as well! She's got some BEAUTIFUL ratties and its very obvious she cares for them greatly! I wish I hadn't gotten the little fuzz rescue as I would take two in a heartbeat.. But five rats would really cut into my individual quality time with each!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Why don't you talk to her? I'm sure if she needs proof you can direct her to here. I'm sure she'll understand, I'm sure she would appreciate your honesty that you can't handle more then 4 rats then you have to have 5 rats and not be able to take care of them properly.

in NH there is Merri Whiskers (http://www.merriwhiskers.com/index.html) I think she's a good breeder, haven't read everything on her website though. That's all I can find for good breeders.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for the help!! 

I heard back from Ashten while I was at work -- it was all I could do to keep myself from leaping with excitement. Turns out she has another litter that will have an odd female out - which means she is willing to let me take Zizzer-Zazzer-Zuzz from her Ghost/Oblina litter! I am ecstatic and mailing her the payment tomorrow. 4/05 can't come quick enough. I wanted to thank both of you for helping me find her. I did a lot of mulling over before I emailed Ashten but she DEFINITELY seems to be without compromise the best breeder as far as knowledge/quality. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Woo! I really enjoy Ashten and she honestly helps bring the best rat babies ever into this world. She works very hard to keep quality genes in the pools and work to better a lot of the lines in the US.

I'm glad that you'll be able to get your hands on one of her babies!


----------

